# My angel Is home!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Some 32 years ago God sent me a angel! Early yesterday morning he took her home. I am so sad, Gut Glad for her. Cancer is a horrible disease that robs both body and mind, but not the soul! The slingshot community has also lost a great person. -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Tex


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tex~May the good Lord be with you in your time of need..as was striken with cancer she is in good hands now as to no more

suffering..May your angel look down you ..as I am sure she will be with you,,My Friend~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

my condolence from our family

cheers


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

My prayers and thoughts go with you and your angel. How beautiful of a way to refer to her.

Lost my mother a little over a year ago to altziemers. Was worried that my dad wouldn't recover from her loss. His comment to the family a few days later was . . . "I'm a survivor". And so he has been.

God bless you and take care,

David


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sometimes the passing of a loved on is a relief to them, although it leaves us with much sadness. I send you my warmest wishes in this time of sorrow.

All my best to you ... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, man. I am very sorry to hear about your loss Bill. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill i am sorry to hear about this. I know what you are going through. My Best to you

Roger


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss tex.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Best wishes to you.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my prayers and condolences


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm Sorry For Your Loss. My Prayers And Condolences Go Out To You.


----------



## hanomag (Jan 8, 2010)

In moments like this not many words can really help. Around the world there have been a lot of People who prayed for your wife. All of them are very sorry that she had to go.

All the best , she will never been forgotten

Lutz


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

sorry for your loss!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You, are right . cancer can be an ugly road to go through.. I know it can be a torn time.. the relief knowing that your loved one is not suffering any more, and the sadness of "losing" that love. The reason I put quotations on "losing" is she will always be in your heart, and she is surely being taken care of now.

I pray the strength will carry you, and the love to comfort you. and the shoulder to lean on.

LGD


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Having gone through cancer with close family members, I feel for your lost. Take care of yourself and be well.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry for your loss

Know that slingshot community is here for you


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss mate our condolences and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

We are at a loss here, but the heavens have gained, Tex. Your love for her was felt worldwide on the forums here with the way you spoke of her; she no doubt felt it a thousand fold, & still does. I'm sorry for your loss friend, but eternally thankful for the spirit you seem to have in dealing with it. You are a lucky man to have known such a love, & that will never die. You've as much support as you do pain, friend. Bless you & your family during this tough time.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I know words do little good at a time like this may God be with you. And we will always be here for you Tex.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex

Sorry for your loss. I to know the pain from the loss of loved ones to cancer. The pain eases in time. Wishing you and your family well.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry for youre loss. I wish you and youre family al strength for now and the coming period.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

My Heart goes out to you Bill.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I know words are but little comfort, but do want to offer my condolence for your loss. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear mate, I feel with you because I lost my beloved Mom when I was 28. She was just 55 years old when the cancer took possesion of her. I wish you all the best!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Best wishes to you and your family. May you take comfort in each other.
Be well,
SF


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah Tex  My condolences...


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Bill, I am sorry to hear of your grief, but am also encouraged to hear of your hope and faith. Draw near to God for the comfort you need during this time.

Darren


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't even begin to imagine the emotions you must be feeling, you are in our prayers.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sir, what an odious and coward disease ...unfortunately, many of us around the world know it.

I feel sad about your loss, although I do not know you so well. But you are a legend to us in the community.

Please, accept my condolences in this hour of grief.

All the best wishes to you and your family.

Your friend.

Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

May God comfort you in your time of need.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

My condolences. You will be in my prayers, and in my thoughts.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

God bless you, Bill. You get to see her again! God is great. My prayers go out to God for you, sir.


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

May God watch over you in this time of need and the love of Christ be with you.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

May God heal the hole that is now in your heart Bill. My condolences, Bob Pool


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

So sad for you Bill. As Blue Skeen told me many times "Best woman shooter I ever saw". She's on a great team now Bud. Prayers, Gary


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I wonder if Jesus likes slingshots. Hmm...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Tex, my prayers are with you


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

So sorry, Tex. I can't imagine the pain.


Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep
BY
Mary Elizabeth Frye

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die.​


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

My condolences to you Tex. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG..... Bill... I'm very sorry to hear this...don't know what to say Bill....


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this Sir.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

My prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Bill. My prayers are for you and your family. Please accept my condolences.

She is now with our Lord,..... in a much better and happier place than us.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very sad to hear.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear, Tex. But never forget she's carrying your love with her.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im sorry to hear this. Its hard now but i hope you can be at peace with this eventually.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts to lose a beloved partner to the foulness of cancer.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill, I'm very sorry to hear of the passing of your wife. The toll that cancer takes, is not just on the person who has it, but the family as a whole. May the strength and support that you have given her over her courageous fight be given back to you and your family many times over.

With deepest condolences from my family to yours,

Todd


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sincerest sympathies Tex. May the Great Geometrician give you the strength to cope!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss Tex.. please rest assured you loved one is now at a better place, free from suffering. 
My families condolences to you, and your family and friends. Take care, Ben.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry for Your loss


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Sir accept my condolences and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I can't even imagine...  Sorry for your loss, Amy and I will be praying for you.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Tex,

My heart is sad for your loss! You are in my prayers!

Perry


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I am so, so sorry....

For what is it to die but to stand naked in the wind and to melt into the sun?

And what is it to cease breathing, but to free the breath from its restless tides, that it may rise and expand and seek God unencumbered?

Only when you drink from the river of silence shall you indeed sing.
And when you have reached the mountain top, then you shall begin to climb.
And when the earth shall claim your limbs, then shall you truly dance.

_-Kahlil Gibran-_


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

May God continue to bless you in your days left here, and beyond when you are reunited. My heart goes out to you Bill.


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Tex,

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your "loved" one. It is a very devastating time that you are going through, may the Merciful God give you patience,relief and shower His mercy and blessings on her, you and all your family in this most difficult time. Amen.

Best regards


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Keep your chin up mate, so sorry for your loss


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I only know of you through this Forum but please accept my deepest sympathy my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I think it will be awhile before I can shoot a slingshot again though! -- Tex


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tex,

You have to do what you feel is the right thing to do. No one can tell you what that is or will be and your friends will support your decisions. You will know when the time to pick up a slingshot is right.

Till then, take care.

Todd


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

I lost my wife to cancer after fifty happy years. I know your pain, it is the price of great happiness. Better to have had and lost than never to have had at all. My deepest sympathy, Harry.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry Tex, she sounds like quiet a woman,
My condolences, just lost my dad to cancer.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Dear Tex,

i would like to express my sincere condolences, i hope this time is not too hard for you,

nevertheless all good for you, regards mr.teh


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I might be a bit late to say it but I think I need to. I hope you find peace in life as she has in death. My extream sympathy goes to you and your family Tex. I wish I had found out sooner so I could help support you in anyway I can. I'm here now and I'm very very sorry for your loss. God bless.
From c


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks to everybody, I miss her very much!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Tex-shooter-sounds like you are trusting God to take care of her. With faith, the end is NOT the end but it's the beginning! I will keep you in my prayers, take care


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I will also remember to give you a call in Feb. next year when the date comes rolling around, to see how you're holding up...


----------

